# Bad Vehicle Production



## jcrou82 (Aug 1, 2003)

This is a rant and questionnaire.

I've had my '03 Sentra Spec V all stock and no added packages for about 6 months with about 10,000 mi on it. I've taken it four or five times to the dealer for a number of reasons. I was wondering if anyone has had a similar experience. Don't get me wrong, but I love the Spec V, it's just that with my olde '93 sentra xe i've never had half as many problems.

The first two reasons were the fact that the service engine light came on twice. the first time there was a gas cap problem and the second time it was a computer issue where it needed to be reset. 

then, it was some liquid spill on my engine which i noted as the anti-freeze. After two visits, they finally realized that the cap was a little cracked and I actually had to take it to two different dealers to finally get it fixed correctly.

the fourth big reason was a horrible grinding noise on the steering wheel. Which after four visits to the dealer was finally fixed by replacing what they call the clock spring.

The fifth issue i've had was that about a couple of weeks ago, my front right and my rear left speakers blew. On my '93 sentra none of the speakers blew until about 8 years after we first got it. 

Has anyone had any of these issues. My first big problem was the dealership I was taking it to. I fixed that by going to another dealership and calling in a complaint to Nissan Customer Service. My second and un-ending problem is that as soon as one problem get's fixed, another one pops up. Now that I finally got my speakers fixed, my steering wheel taken care of, all of a sudden now my right side window makes a noise when you try bringing it down all the way down, which is probably due to them replacing the speaker but i'm not sure and some piece of foam is sticking out from the dash-board. 

so basically my question to you all is, have any of you had as a many problems with your spec V's and how long have you had your spec V. I'm almost leaning towards thinking I got sold a lemon.

Thanks for listening and replying


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the first SES issue was caused by you. 
the 2nd one...I don't know..........

people have had many more, and much WORSE problems with the Spec V.........if you search a little you'll see.

as annoying as your problems are.......they're not as bad as they could be.


----------



## jcrou82 (Aug 1, 2003)

Actually, no it was not caused by me. I read the manual and did all that i was able to do according to the manual. In actuality, there was a broken cable of some sort. I'm not saying my problems are horrible, all i'm asking is has anyone else had as many or similar problems.

Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the gas cap thing? The only thing that could set off the SES caused by the gas cap is you not tightening it enough.......it's happened before, trust me


----------



## jcrou82 (Aug 1, 2003)

right, but you can only tighten the gas cap so much. Trust me on this one, it wasn't me fault. The nissan technicians themselves told me that it was a broken cable, which had something to do with the gas cap. In any event, my reasoning for posting was to get feedback on other possible problems that I might have to look out for and to see if there are others that have had similiar problems.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

Only major problem with mine was the tranny not going into reverse. Guess it was a problem with many '02 models. They replaced it under warranty with the '03 tranny. The park brake cable keeps loosening up. They have taken care of that twice for me at no charge. '03 tranny seal sprung a leak, they took care of that too. Other than that it has been a great car. I still haven't taken mine in for the pre-cat recall yet.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

um....i havent had a single problem that i've had to take it to the dealer. i mean lil stuff like squeaks and such and i took care of it but nothing i couldnt handle. the tranny not going into reverse thing is bs, its because the gears met tooth tip to tooth tip when you stopped the car and will go into reverse is you let the car roll half an inch or so. i havent had any problems except the '02 tranny being crunchy. thats it.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

If the tranny thing is BS, then why did Nissan go ahead and replace so many under warranty? Mighty expensive BS if it's not needed. Just because yours didn't have problems, it's BS?


----------



## way2low (May 17, 2003)

my tranny has grinding and problems going into reverse but ever since I let it roll back it goes in pretty easy, sometimes with a crunch, but oh well. I already took it in twice and neither time they could diagnose the problem. I'll deal with it until it is a total pain in my ass. Recently Ive been having a problem every now and then with my turn signals, but it only happens in the mornings when i start my car up and its still cold when I drive. I'll put the turn signal on and the arrow stays lit and I hear a fast pace clicking noise from the turn signal switch and neither of my turn signals flash, but It seems that as soon as my car is up to operating temp. it goes away. Weird. As far as the foam coming out of the vents that is supposedly a common problem among the cars and is under a recall from nissan. Something to do with the heater box and the foam clogging up the box, resulting in the foam to come out of the vents. I had this problem fixed along with another problem regarding my AC. Apparently nissan put the wrong connector piece on my heater box when the car was assembled. Well, you would think ok not a big deal. Wrong. No heater box from a 02 spec v or 03 would fit my car. What the hell, my cars an 03, made no damn since and still doesn't. I havn't heard of this problem from anyone else. I still dont know how they fixed it if no box would fit. They rigged something up and it took them damn near two months to do it along with me making complaints and nissan executives getting involved. The engineers had to custom make some kind of box. The damn thing should've been put together right from the mexican factory. Oh, that explains it. Anyways, its blowing cold and has been for two months. No other problems. YET. Their still awesome cars and I plan to run mine till it falls apart. Wait a minute, nevermind.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

Yeah, there's a piece of foam inside the middle vent in my car. Can't quite get to it..... The turn signal thing, someone said a while back that cell phone chargers make your turn signals go wild. Check it out, may be the problem.


----------



## jcrou82 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Update*

Ok, now I haven't had any recent issues except my ongoin problem with the steering wheel. Their last attempt at a fix was the "clock spring". This, as I noticed on Saturday, did not fix it. I finally called up Consumer Affairs at their 1800 number and voiced my issues and concerns. They then suggested that I take it back once more to the dealer to see if they could do anything about it. I have and after the noise magically dis-appearing while having the tech there with me, I was able to reproduce the noise. They then said they would diagnose it and FINALLY I received a call from the dealer and they said that it is actually a cause of a defective "Rack and Ping?" or at least I think that's what he said. I'll post back to let you all know if that fixed my problem.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

Rack and pinion (spelling?) is what he said. That's not good that they're replacing the rack on an '03.


----------



## jcrou82 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Actually*

In reality, I don't remember if they said that a piece in the Rack and Pingeon? was defective or if it's the whole thing. I'll post back later and let you know. If it's the whole thing, than I'll let Nissan Consumer Affairs know about it.


Thanks all


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Nissan Smeesan?*

:fluffy: Guys not to pork your bubble? Nissan has recalls on several 2k+ vehicle types. Crank sensors, knock sensors, my Maxima has those plus a supension recall and this cars check engine light will come on at random, though it is allways out by the time it gets rushed to a dealer. It will idle up and stick at random, though this was fixed and does it no more. Do not quote me but I think, I THINK, there is a open recall on the ecu for the '02+ B15 models QR25 equipped? Local dealers are little help, so it is BEST advised you stay current with Nissan web-site for info because there are OPEN recalls on all B15 models including SR20 too! Mail me at the home if more is needed. -Greg


----------



## jcrou82 (Aug 1, 2003)

Hey hey, guess what all????!?!?!?! I went driving earlier today and guess what noice I hear......yup the same grinding noise, except now it doesnt' happen al the time. This time, the "fix" from Nissan actually lasted more than a week and to top it all off, my windshield washer fluid leaks....isnt' great owning a new car...


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

jcrou82 said:


> Hey hey, guess what all????!?!?!?! I went driving earlier today and guess what noice I hear......yup the same grinding noise, except now it doesnt' happen al the time. This time, the "fix" from Nissan actually lasted more than a week and to top it all off, my windshield washer fluid leaks....isnt' great owning a new car...


That's what warranties are for....but it is a pain in the ass.


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

I have had similiar problems with my OLD 03 spec-v, I say old because I had it a year and got rid of it,yes there a decent deal but there that way cause they cheap and notthin but a glorified econo-box. The 6 speed is a total joke badly spaced and clunky feel, which I thought would go away with the addition of mt-90 but it didn't do much,Drive a TSX then a Sentra and you'll wonder why people buy them,sure there 5-6G's more but worth every penny which you'll get back when you sell it,try that with a sentra. Plus it couldn't tow my 4000lb fishing boat which my new 4Runner doesn't have much problem doing.


----------



## Nismo21503 (Oct 29, 2003)

Wow, reading this thread has freaked me out. I have an 02 and it has alittle over 10,000 miles one it and I've never had a problem with it. I took it in for that pre-cat recall. The only small problem I have, that I havent gotten fixed yet is my temperature control sticks, which means my ac doesnt work b/c of it and I get nothing but hot ass air coming out of the vents. They have to take apart the dash to fix it so I'm just going to wait until spring to get it fixed.

Thank God my car is under warranty. I bought an import b/c I heard their great cars and last forever.


----------



## joshmat (Oct 25, 2003)

*'03 spec v that is on the 3rd rack and pinion*

i am on my third rack. 

i took the car in for a clicking that occurred when i turned. i got lucky and reproduced it for the guy at the dealership. he had the technicians look at it and suddenly, "we need to replace your rack." 

i was confused, as i figured it was something simple. they replaced the rack and called me on the phone. "we have your car ready, but it pulls really bad to the right..." 

they tried rotating the tires, and claimed the car was fine. i returned it to them a few days later after i noticed that the car not only pulled heavily to the right under acceleration, but pulled right back to the left if you let a gear winddown. on top of that, when they put the rack in, they had my steering wheel cocked to the left about 10 degrees.

i kept returning the car, and kept getting various answers, and so on and so forth. i called the nissan case manager people and they called the dealer and miraculously, they want to put a third rack and pinion in the car. they put that in, did some 'advanced' testing, and claim that the car is just fine and within spec according to the engineers at nissan's tech line.

the car still pulls as described above. i have more than exhausted calling nissan's case line, they won't do anything because the dealer says the car is ok. they want me to take it to another dealer, but won't the other dealer just do the same tests???

the car didn't pull like this before the rack changes, and it just doesn't feel or handle the way it did before.... does anyone know of any other things that i could/should have looked at to get the car driving straight again??

i have a stack of invoices, and the car i bought because it drove like a bat out of hell now drives like a piece of junk. i am going to another dealer, but feel i will end up in the same boat.


----------



## nametakennow (Oct 20, 2003)

jcrou82 said:


> Hey hey, guess what all????!?!?!?! I went driving earlier today and guess what noice I hear......yup the same grinding noise, except now it doesnt' happen al the time. This time, the "fix" from Nissan actually lasted more than a week and to top it all off, my windshield washer fluid leaks....isnt' great owning a new car...


When I got my car used in August, the passenger front window regulator was dead, and I can hear the driver's side one any time I put it up or down, it'll probably go next summer. I think its a common thing on all Sentras, and that might be the problem you're having. I've done the gas cap thing too, but I asked around on a Nissan Mech forum and they told me to tighten the gas cap and see if it goes off, and it did. The gas cap on my car is still screwy, it tends to get kinda stuck and it took me literally 10 minutes to get it off last night when I fueled up. I get a pop every once in a while when I shift, usually 2-3 but sometimes 3-4, I think its just a thing that goes with me trying to shift quickly (just a little pop, its not like I'm grinding or anything, I think it might actually be the boot itself molding into shape). After I got my window fixed it rattled for a few days, but it stopped, so its all good. I have another small rattle near the driver's seatbelt dispenser, and my tire pressure gauge keeps vibrating in the glove compartment (this drives me absolutely nuts! at least the seatbelt thing only happens every once in a while!). Finally, I thought I had a blown speaker, turns out, if you look back in the back (it was in the back that I heard the hum), the speakers are on this flimsy little board behind the seats, above the trunk, that is actually what vibrates in my case, sometimes when I turn it up a little louder the door or pillar will vibrate slightly. Morale of the story, turn down the stereo.
In other words, little stuff happens, you figure it out, and a lot of times its nothing and fixes itself (better example, my car would start, but then the revs would fall to nothing, turns out it was just getting used to 89 octane gas, the previous owner used 87). Don't worry about it, if it really is something messed up, get it fixed, and enjoy your car, you're lucky to have one. Maybe you just got a finicky car, and it will settle down with a few more miles?


----------

